# variantes contextuelles



## Fabienneb (29 Août 2017)

J'ai acheté la police Dumont que j'utilise sous Word. Elle ne lie pas les lettres. La conceptrice me dit que je dois activer les variantes contextuelles.
Heu... 
J'ai cherché ces variantes contextuelles dans tous les "aide" et je n'ai rien trouvé...
Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer?
merci


----------

